# For those of us who knock the corners off...



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You know...
Momentary loss of attention and there is another scratch/chip - and the guy at the body shop says he will have to respray the whole van to get a match...

These guys in Morocco don't have that problem.
Sorted for less than £60 for both corners!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Great, makes identifying a stolen van easier.

I will have to get a little more clumsy. :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

No Dave, please don't go there. You have enough problems without becoming clumsy.
Nice solution Patrick.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice bit of lateral thinking !!!!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Great, makes identifying a stolen van easier.
> 
> I will have to get a little more clumsy. :lol: :lol:
> Dave p


DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT 8O 8O 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

very idea, will keep it in mind.   

cabby


----------

